# Yo, wasp's up?



## orionmystery (Jun 25, 2010)

1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## j-digg (Jun 25, 2010)

Daaamn, what magnification would you say the 3 close ups are at? They honestly just made me decide to go hit up the backyard  thanks. Great stuff.


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 26, 2010)

j-digg said:


> Daaamn, what magnification would you say the 3 close ups are at? They honestly just made me decide to go hit up the backyard  thanks. Great stuff.



Thanks. About 3X only on cropped sensor.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice..   Bagus sekali!


----------



## supraman215 (Jun 26, 2010)

I like the last one with his disgusting mouth pinchers open. I dunno how you got that close there are so many. I would be worried about getting stung and them swarming.


----------



## GregR (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 27, 2010)

GregR said:


> Nice shots!



Thanks, Greg.



supraman215 said:


> I like the last one with his disgusting mouth pinchers open. I dunno how you got that close there are so many. I would be worried about getting stung and them swarming.



Thanks, supraman215. There were only about 5 of them. I've shot them before and they're not aggressive at all. As a matter of fact, really friendly. I was holding the leaf the nest was on for the high mag shots.




Schwettylens said:


> Nice..   Bagus sekali!



Terima kasih


----------

